# wry neck



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My little silkie has wry neck  does anyone have experience with cureing this? I'm giving vitamin E and selenium also giving poly visol children's vitamins and now I've started predinsone. I'm greatful to God my bird is eating and drinking now with my help. She wasn't in the beginning. Today she ate almost as much as a healthy bird would also drank quite a bit. Is there anything else I should be doing? Any advice for me. My bird can and does stand. She lifts her head at times but it has a crook in it. I'm more fortunate than some with her standing and eating I know it could be much worse. But quite often she holds her head between her legs and walks backward.. Just wondered if any one had any tips or tricks to help my bird? Thanks for listening


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe my chicken has this too. Hopefully someone with experience will comment. I'm giving mine vitamin b complex as I have read that it helps, along with the things you mentioned.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

There was another thread on here that talked about all the stages of wry neck.


----------

